# Black hair algae or black brush algae?



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I cant decide what this is!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I vote staghorn.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The branchy nature of the algae is indicative of Staghorn algae to me as well.


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

I cranked up my CO2 and cut my photoperiod and that has seemed to slow its growth. I also started adding a daily maintenance dose of excel.

One thing that annoys me is that I have to run my drop checker in the yellow to supply enough CO2 to prevent algae. It hasnt killed any fish yet but it does seem to stress them by the end of the 6 hour photoperiod.

Now that I am at a stalemate I think im going to hit the tank with Algaefix to kill what is currently in the tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Instead of just adding a daily dose of Excel to the aquarium, you can turn off your filters to reduce flow, and then spot dose the Excel.

The higher localized concentrations of Excel will kill off the algae quickly.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

staghorn is usually caused by lack of flow in your tank. So you'll need to increase your flow.


----------

